# 15-1/2 or 21-1/2 Qt Pressure Canner



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

I've searched through the posts and wonder if the 15-1/2 Qt ($175) would be large enough, and also allow me to can meat? (the 21-1/2 qt is now $236)

I need smaller portions (for 1 or 2), instead of for a family. 

I was looking last week, and the prices have gone up at Amazon. 
I've read all the posts that talk about the clearance on my stove top; so this would be a matter of value for the money spent.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've got both, plus the 10-1/2 quart, which is by far my favorite. Why? Well it holds 7 pints or 4 quart jars, and it's just perfect for canning leftovers. I use my 21 quart the least.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Skittles2u, Any pressure canner will allow you to can meat, canner size not relevant, it's the pressure that counts.

The biggest diff here is: 15 1/2 qt = 10 pints or 7 qts
21 1/2 qt = 19 pints or 7 qts.

I would rather do 19 pints at a time. Much time is lost in heating up and cool-down after the processing time. Many people have and use 2 & 3 canners at a time. I'm ready for a larger one. If you go for the larger one don't forget to order an extra rack or two for stacking those pint jars and maybe even 1/2 pints (3 layers).


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you both for your thoughts. I took a second look at the 10-1/2 quart and it costs $30 more than the 15-1/2 quart one right now. 

Just trying to figure out if I want to spend the extra $61 to get the 21-1/2 quart (instead of the 15-1/2 qt.) 
Decisions, decisions, if I had made up my mind last week, there was only $25 difference between the two... this is the hard part about shopping online, you can't see them side-by-side to touch and feel and see how heavy they are.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Everyone has a different way of doing things. For me, I find that I tend to get overwhelmed canning large batches at a time by myself. On the rare occasion that I have help, then the larger canner is great. It's not the canning part itself... it's preparing all the food and jars for a large load. Therefore, I tend to use my smaller canners more. Heavy really doesn't matter, you will load your jars into the canner on the stove and empty it the same way, they're too heavy to lift.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Mine is so old I don't know the size but it's a Mirro and holds 7 quarts or 10 pints and it's just perfect for me as a single person. Frankly, I don't want to prepare any more than that at one time. Plus I can't lift anything larger and heavier at my age. The other benefit is it doubles as a pressure cooker when I want to make a large pot of stew or chili. The larger one one be too large for that purpose.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm like Katy, I'd rather do a bunch up at once. I have both sizes and use the 15 for quarts and the 21 for pints, often at the same time. If I can catch a good sale on meat, I'll do up 50 to 75#'s at a time. 

I have the old version of this and have been very happy with it.Mirro 92122A 22-Quart Polished Aluminum Pressure Cooker / Canner Cookware,Silver: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree with Terri...I love my Presto. All-American's are nice, but the price is crazy. My Presto 22 qt will do everything the All-American 22 qt will do.....I'll just have $200 more in my pocket after the purchase....and that will buy a lot of meat!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It all depends on what you want to do. I love my 21 qt because I can also use it to BWB quarts. The 15q it the same diameter but shorter, so not tall enough to do that. I like being able to use the canner for both jobs.

I do have both - and have considered selling the smaller one. Now I also have a 10qt, and authorities state that is the smallest size it is safe to use for canning, and it has to do with how quickly it heats up and cools - so if you use a smaller pressure cooker for canning, the times may not be correct to allow for it to reach the proper internal temperature. That small canner only has 8 and 15lb settings, but I'm at high enough elevation to use the 15lb setting. I only use this one for small batches - most often meat as I don't do a lot of that at one time.

I own a 21q AA, a 21q Presto, a 16q Presto and a 10qt Fagor. The 21q Presto if my favorite during produce season, but I sure like having the little one for small batches.

I have so many because I started out with the AA, then wanted to can on my glass topped stove, so got the smaller Presto. Then got induction in the house and went with the stainless Fagor. Found the 21qt Presto at a great deal that I couldn't pass up - it has one feature I love that the AA does not have. 

on a side note, my three larger canners all have weights and gauges, and after a few years use, all the gauges are off now. The AA is off the most. Not a problem for me as they are only used for reference and the weight controls the pressure.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I agree with Terri...I love my Presto. All-American's are nice, but the price is crazy. My Presto 22 qt will do everything the All-American 22 qt will do.....I'll just have $200 more in my pocket after the purchase....and that will buy a lot of meat!


So a Presto 22 qt is just as effective as an AA 22 quart?

And in a Presto 22 qt, I can 'pressure can' 19 pint sized jars of meat sauce at one time??


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

It is just me and the DH now, but I still can in larger loads. I have the 921 and 930 and wouldn't give either of them up. It is nice to have a large canner because you never know when something will come up and you can't turn it down. I was lucky to get 46 pounds of salmon a while back and was able to put it all up at once thanks to having larger canners. Also the 921 will do fine for the smaller jobs too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> So a Presto 22 qt is just as effective as an AA 22 quart?
> 
> And in a Presto 22 qt, I can 'pressure can' 19 pint sized jars of meat sauce at one time??


I've never had the opportunity to use an AA, but I'm comfortable with my Mirro's and their performance(and price).

With my 22qt I can do 16 wide mouth pints at once. I find that I use it a lot more than the other one as I do a lot of pints, everything from meats, sauces, cheese, veggies and salsa's, etc. Even with there being 5 of us, it's still the one I use most.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Skittles, what canner are you trying to buy that costs at least 175$? That to me seems so grossly over priced that I'd never consider it!

Just a few months ago I saw new Presto canners on sale at Amazon for 59.99$. Didn't bother ordering one because I already have three, the single most expensive one costing 15$ from the flea market.

I just bought a smaller canner, think it was 15 qt, at the flea market for 10$. This was a brand new canner without the box. The sellor had 7 or 8 of them and I simply selected one of the closest that looked the shiny newest. Gave that to a friend that wants to start canning.

BTW, I checked the new canner with an autoclave thermometer, and it's pressure was right on 15psi. If I had 175$ to spend, I'd pick up one or two more of these canners and spend the rest of the 155$ on canning jars and ingredients.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm with Ohio Dreamer. My Mirro can do 20 regular mouth pint jars at a time.

Here's my way of looking at the "All American" vs "everything else" decision. Sure, All American's are nice, but it's like a car - they all get you from point A to point B in the same amount of time. A lexus or Cadillac has all kinds of extra bells and whistles, but when it comes right down to brass tacks, all you need is an engine and 4 wheels to get you to point B. If you are loaded with money and it makes you feels good, buy the All American. If you are like most people and are living on a budget, spend half the cost of the AA and buy "something else" and spend the rest of the money on jars and lids. You will come out far, far ahead. 

Consider the "annual gauge check" also.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> So a Presto 22 qt is just as effective as an AA 22 quart?
> 
> And in a Presto 22 qt, I can 'pressure can' 19 pint sized jars of meat sauce at one time??


Yep! If you go with the Presto, you can go to their website you can order a 3 piece weight set (for a very reasonable cost). Then you don't have to babysit the heat.....the pressure will release at the correct pressure (10psi or 15psi depending on where you live).

Search HT with the key word Presto.....we've discussed this one and the weight set a few times before....they are links in those threads, too.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Ms.Lilly said:


> . . . It is nice to have a large canner because you never know when something will come up and you can't turn it down. I was lucky to get 46 pounds of salmon a while back and was able to put it all up at once thanks to having larger canners. . .


I was going to say this same thing! If you get a windfall of something perishable it is good to have a medium-to-large pressure canner.

I was given 5 nice salmon last month and was really glad to have my large pressure canner.

One thing I love about my AA 921 is that the top is domed so I can fit more jare than my other brand with a flatter lid.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I do think the weight of the loaded canner should be considered. The AA ones are very heavy--I have a small one called a Lady Hibbert looks just like the AA) from yrs ago & at 4 quart capacity even it is heavy. My presto with 7 quarts is about all I can manage. My books say to move the canner off the heat when the time is up. 

Neat story about the Lady Hibbert--husband salvaged it in like new condition from the attic of an old house due to be torn down. It had the handbook, racks & pans. The guage was still perfect when I had it tested. It has a ton of recipes--canning butter among them.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Yep! If you go with the Presto, you can go to their website you can order a 3 piece weight set (for a very reasonable cost). Then you don't have to babysit the heat.....the pressure will release at the correct pressure (10psi or 15psi depending on where you live).
> 
> Search HT with the key word Presto.....we've discussed this one and the weight set a few times before....they are links in those threads, too.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...rvest/331262-have-presto-canner-buy-part.html


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

I have two of the 21 quart ones and I LOVE THEM - I can lots of meat and it is supposed to be canned in pints rather than quarts - at least that's what my canning books say and
I like that I can stack them with the extra rack and get lots done all at one time.

It all depends on how you like to work/can. As others have said, doing the huge batches
as I do can be overwhelming for some.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have used a Presto and All American, got rid of the Presto, and kept the AA. Use a pressure regulator as it sure makes it easier. I have a 15.5, but plan to buy another AA, a 21.5qt.

As was posted, meat should be canned in pints or half pints only, so it doesn't matter which canner size.


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all the great comments and sharing of ideas.

I'm still undecided, but at least I know the 15-1/2 qt can do meat, and since it should be in jars smaller than a quart, that's great. 

I love the price of the Presto, but something about that American Made All American, I know it should last a life time; but since I've not done a lot of canning the Presto price range seems appealing... decisions, decisions. I'm still thinking about which way to go.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

AA's don't require gadgets, are much heavier construction, more energy efficient, and is a lifetime purchase. 

If you can afford it, I'd highly recommend an AA!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

lorichristie said:


> As was posted, meat should be canned in pints or half pints only, so it doesn't matter which canner size.



:stars:
Meat can be canned in quarts. The Ball book even gives directions for it. Process for 90 minutes.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't move my canners when they are full. I've "tested" by moving them and found the time to cool down wasn't significantly different. And from talking to lots of other people who can, my cool down times are normal. This is very dependent on your heat source and how much heat it retains. 

Using the bathroom scale - my presto is about half the weight of the AA so about 10# to 20# (Both 21qt size)

When you add 7 filled quart jars plus 3 quarts water - I'd estimate that at another 20#

At that point you are looking at lifting 30# Presto vs 40# for the AA. 

I love the drop down locking mechanize the Presto has. When it is down to pressure, it drops and then the unit can not create a vacuum. It's a real easy visual sign that pressure is to zero. I have never had trouble getting the lid off the Presto - I keep a small mallet on hand for the AA and I almost always have to use it.

As to the "no gasket" AA does have a small rubber overpressure plug, so it's not totally "gasket free" in a SHTF scenario where one can not get replacement parts.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is an older AA and there are no rubber parts. 

I should have have stated it differently. I only can meat in pints or half pints due to refrigeration requirements not being needed. Most people I know, never can their meat in quarts. Those with bigger families could easily go through that quantity at one meal. My rule is to use in one day, except canned fruit.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Lori, I'm still lost as to your meaning about quarts of meat. Refrigeration requirements?:shrug:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, referring to using meat all at once, to avoid having any leftover meat. If I am making anything for DH and I, one pint is max what we consume.

As far as AA canners go, if you have one with a rubber part, should stock up on them. When gaskets get old, they crack, so I recently sold my Presto.


----------

